#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Word Formatting & General >  >  Watermark not printing correctly

## Smally

I'm completely puzzled by this.

I have a watermark picture.  But when I print my doc out, it only prints out the top part.

Print preview shows the entire picture though.

If I open a blank doc and use the watermark, it prints fine.  So I discovered it's my actual document that's the problem.

The problem that's causing this is a text box that's at the top of the document (not covering the watermark at all).  If I delete it, it's prints correctly.
But if a leave it in, or place it anywhere on the doc, then the watermark isn't fully printed.  The same portion of the watermark is printed no matter where I place it too.

I've used a default preset shape style (subtle effect, orange accent 6) which includes a shadow.  I've discovered if I don't use the shadow effect, the watermark is printed fully.

I don't understand why it's doing this.  Is there a way around it or have I found a bug?

----------


## LJMetzger

Hi Smally,

The '*zorder*' command may fix your problem.  Using VBA, try to either bring the watermark to the front, or send the shape to the back or both using code like:



```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```


or manually in Excel 2003 for the watermark:
*Right Click on Watermark > Order > Bring to front*


Lewis

----------


## Smally

Tried the manual version for both the text box and watermark.  No luck

The confusing part about this is the text box is at the top of the page.  The watermark is in the middle.  There's 3 inches of blank space between them.  And it's the bottom part of the watermark that's not printing

(Don't quite undertand how the code works, it gives me an error)

----------


## macropod

It's possible there's a bug in Word and/or in the printer driver. Try checking the printer maker's web site for an updated driver. Also try repairing Office (via Programs & Features > Microsoft Office > Change in the Windows Control Panel).

As a workaround, you might also be able to get the watermark to print OK from a PDF of the document.

----------


## LJMetzger

I'm sorry it didn't work out for you.  In the code,  "WordArt 12" and "Rectangle 13" have to be changed to the names of your shapes.

To find the names of the shapes on the Active Sheet try:



```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```


Lewis

----------


## macropod

Hint: ActiveSheet is an Excel property; the post concerns Word...

----------


## Smally

Code still doesn't work
Gives error on: For Each Sh In ActiveSheet.Shapes



I tried your pdf workaround via save as pdf.  The pdf shows exactly what is printed, still missing the bottom of the watermark logo (so I guess it's not a printer problem)

I've also tried repairing office.  No change unfortunately.

----------


## macropod

If you care to upload a copy of the affected part of the document (i.e. not just a screen-dump), I'll take a look at it and see if I can diagnose the issue.

----------


## Smally

I've noticed it never shows the full watermark when you save to pdf.

But only doesn't show the full watermark if the text box has a shadow effect applied for when printing

I can most certainly live without the shadow effect, but I was just trying find out what I was doing wrong.  I guess it's just a bug.


I've attached the file (without any sensitive data) if you fancy having a go.

----------


## macropod

Definitely seems to be a shading bug. There is a workaround, however:
1. Delete the shading
2. Create a borderless rectangular autoshape slightly wider than the textbox
3. Apply a 5% gray, linear-down gradient-fill to the rectangular autoshape.
4. Send the rectangular autoshape backwards and drag it behind the textbox
The shadow simulation isn't perfect, but it may suffice. Playing around with the gradient sliders, via right-clicking and using Format Shape may give a more pleasing effect.

----------


## Smally

Glad to find it wasn't something that I'd done wrong

Thanks for everything

----------

